# 2005 Annual Boat Parade



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

It's starting off a bit slow today. WI plates, 12' rowboat, couple bags of floaters. Don't worry, I'm sure things will heat up soon!
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am glad you started this thread and I didn't Chris...............There have been a few rigs thru starting yesterday. I am sure that things will really start to heat up soon!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I won't be part of the parade for the third straight year. Am really going to miss it. Too many NR restrictions for me.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

deacon said:


> I won't be part of the parade for the third straight year. Am really going to miss it. Too many NR restrictions for me.


I wont either in 2005..

I TURNED RESIDENT... yeeehawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Awwww, Madison, I never got to vote yet!!!! Are you sure you're in??? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> Awwww, Madison, I never got to vote yet!!!! Are you sure you're in??? :lol: :wink:


Dan, you dA MAN! :bowdown:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Madison, I was a resident at one time and then went to live the better life in Fergus. Well at least it is better 9 months out of the year. Oh, yeah nothing racial but you are one ugly dude. uke: oke: Good luck and enjoy ND waterfowling it is awesome.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too am now a resident. i could never imagine how much i was missing.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just got off the phone with someone that said they counted approx 20 or so boats coming from the east.

:welcome: have fun and please be safe!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It is in FULL swing right now. There is a constant barrage of Boats and trailers and 4 wheelers as we speak all coming from the east!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Just talked to my buddy. He is driving home for opener and says that every ten vehicles was pulling two duckboats and was loaded with dekes.

Sounds like non res. still havent gotten the fact that you can hunt feilds in north dakota also. :rollin:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

deacon said:


> Oh, yeah nothing racial but you are one ugly dude. uke: oke: Good luck and enjoy ND waterfowling it is awesome.


THanks man... The avatar is a classic picture of James Brown after he got arrested for beating his wife.....

My day job is being a full time Abercrombie and Fitch model ..

NOT!!!

PS> I'l be driving east today, going to the cabin.. I will make sure to do a count and report my findings..


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

oh no, im almost afraid to drive over to devils lake in fear of laughing so hard i get in an accident. oh wait, nevermind, have to pick up no hunting signs and get them up asap


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

One thing is for sure, there will be a seperation of boys and girlies this year. 70 to 100 dollar bill to fill er' up should weed out the less fortunate.

Although I'm afraid the ones that do make the trip will be here to kill, kill and kill somemore to justify the trip. :roll: Game Wardens will be busy!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Although I'm afraid the ones that do make the trip will be here to kill, kill and kill somemore to justify the trip


I think you are exactly right with this. They will try to justify their having to spend more money by shooting lots of ducks.


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

Why would you say that?
Because the residents are doing the same thing?
:eyeroll: uke:

zack


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I was on Hwy 2 a few different times today. Counted over 40 NR's w/ boats and/or 4-wheelers. One vehicle had NY plates on it ... that Tahoe must have been as expensive as heck to drive this far! I even saw about 3-5 residents pulling boats too... Should be a busy weekend!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

zack said:


> Why would you say that?
> Because the residents are doing the same thing?
> :eyeroll: uke:
> 
> zack


I'm all for the "visitors" having a good time, it is the non-stop PRESSURE that pizzes me off. Morning-noon and night PRESSURE!

Get ready SoDak, here comes the dicks!! Oops, I meant ducks. dd:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Now Now Guys you are painting everyone with a pretty broad brush, I know for a fact that 3 of the boats that are on the way through, are guys that are planning on doing some fishing on Sakak and DL after morning hunting. Lets try something new this year and not start the border war all over again!

If you see someone taking more ducks than the law allows turn their butts in don't expect the NDGF to be everywhere. :beer:

Peace!!!
Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> I know for a fact that 3 of the boats that are on the way through, are guys that are planning on doing some fishing on Sakak and DL Peace!!!Bob


 :lol: :lol: God Bless you Bob!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Why would you say that?
> Because the residents are doing the same thing?
> 
> zack


I say that because I have relatives coming from out of state who told me this. :eyeroll:

I had a nice conversation following.....but Im sure the mentality is out there.

AND, its not an anti NR perspective, rather, a logical perspective. NR have to spend more money to get to our state....thus they have more of an increased cost.


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

muskat

I don't believe it is a logical conclusion at all.
What you're saying is, the majority of NR hunters will
harvest over their limit. To be honest with you, I have seen 
more locals in nodak break the law than NRs. And I lived in
nodak for 22 years and have been coming back for the last 
7 years. I don't think your conclusions hold much water!

good huntin'

zack


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I never once said the majority of NR hunters will overharvest.

I too have seen both R and NR do stupid things....these people are just plain unethical or uneducated.

The fact of the matter is that if my relatives lived in ND, they wouldnt have made the comment they did because they wouldnt have to absorb as much cost. Its a mentality that is existent. It was fueled even more when upland was set into two 10 day hunting periods a few years back.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

The fact that NR hunters come to your state is a good thing.... I really dont know why some of you keep making coments that are so "out of text"....

I have been coming out to both NDAK and SODAK for a number or years, mainly upland hunting, just getting into the duck thing.... Just joined this site couple of months ago and I guess I really have never felt so unwelcome as I do now...

Guess I just dont understand... I have made so many friends in both places and really never met anyone I did not like. I guess some people on this site really give your state a bad name.... Wish it would stop..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Make sure this topic stays clean everyone.

I'm driving east on I94 to almost Steele and I'm seeing about equal amount of fishing boats, if not more.

By the way, does anyone else have verizon internet on their cell phone? I can get on EVERYWHERE. even where I can't get phone reception. sweeeeeet to stay on reports


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Verizon is great I didn't get dropped once last weekend!!!!

Be safe this weekend!!

Bob


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

apeterson wrote:


> The fact that NR hunters come to your state is a good thing....


I think that depends on whether you are simply a hunter of resources or a profiteer from them.

I don't care if people come to hunt and I hope that people enjoy themselves while they are in ND, but I can't honestly say I welcome the NR opener for waterfowl.

I'm taking the next two weekends off from waterfowling. Leaving for antelope today and taking the next weekend after this one off.

Keep your life vests tight and your boat plugs in. :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hope you get a goat Jed!

Be safe out there with this weather the crawley creatures will be out and about!

Bob


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Everyone is welcome to hunt the great state of ND, I have spent many days afield with all walks of life from across the US, and enjoyed great company.

I will however stick to the fact that there is a mentality from some (not a majority) that ND owes them wildlife (whether it is ducks, geese, pheasants, etc) because they had to pay X amount of dollars to come here and hunt.

Yes, the hunting is great in this state. Yes, the people are friendly and the times shared are unforgettable. No, you dont have to take oodles of birds to have a succesful and entertaining hunt. Stay within the laws put forth and enjoy!!!! :beer:

I will be on a plane to the carribean in less than 12 hours, so I bid everyone a happy, safe, and enjoyable hunt!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I got better sprint reception in Woodworth ND two weeks ago then I do at my home in Fergus Falls, go figure.

I wish the MN DNR would see that everyone is going to ND because duck hunting in MN is simply a joke.

On the bright side did find a flooded field in Otter Tail county with tons of woodies, hopefully my 10 year can shoot his first male woody. Oh yeah, opener in MN is 9am by then it the sun should be shining a bright 65 degrees. What a JOKE. I would rather start at normal time with a 2 duck limit. Can anyone straighten out the MN DNR. :******:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Deacon-
They start it at 9:00 AM the first day(previously noon) for safety reasons. They want people to get in the groove of things when it is light out. People launching boats, putting out decoys, etc.- it is probably better that they get a little practice while they can see.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

So MN is saying that the reason for the 9am start is for PRACTICE??? Do they do that for fishing opener also? :lame:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

:lol: Thats Funny!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

sorry maple lake but that is a lame reason. It's not safty it is lack of places to hunt and lack of ducks.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Long live the NR Boat Parade! Always good for some laughs :lol:


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

To be honest, the noon opener was a great tradition in
minnesota. Yes, minnesota has a lot of hunters and it 
does help to make it a bit safer. But to get out with the 
family, grill, shoot the bull etc was a great way to start the duck season. :beer: I think the 9:00 AM opener was the grease for the squeeky wheel. So really it is no more lame than the noon opener
for pheasant in sodak or the noon deer hunting opener in nodak!
BTW, our opener was fantastic as usual. Limited out by 11:00.
Our six hunters had 12 teal and 12 mallards, and only 2 hens.

zack


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I know this has nothing to do with the boat parade topic  but.........

The noon opener in Minnesota was first implemented in 1931 and continued through 1936, was reinstated in 1947 and has remained in effect since then - over 50 years (except in 1978 when an Oct. 1 opening date fell on a Sunday and shooting hours began at 9 a.m.). The noon opener was a national federal requirement from 1931-1933, 1947-1954 and 1959-1963.This regulation has stood the test of time in the face of considerable ongoing change. *Most of the state duck harvest occurs in the first three weeks and primarily the first weekend (30%) of the hunting season - an approximate thirteen hour hunting period (noon to 4PM on Saturday and one half hour before sunrise to 4PM on Sunday) - a period of full participation by duck hunters due to duck abundance and relatively mild weather. Deferring approximately five hours of intense harvest extends duck survival, buffers harvest of locally produced birds with those reared elsewhere and extends hunting opportunity. In addition the noon opener discourages the practice of "double tripping" (attempting to take two daily limits on opening day) and promotes a more orderly access to thousands of marshes, lakes and rivers on the first day of the duck season by as many as 160,000 duck hunters. Many of these hunters have not been in the hunting area since the previous year or are accessing the area for the first time. Birds are in early fall plumage and can be difficult to identify even for the seasoned observer without a little practice over the decoys. Broad daylight is helpful to all in accessing, spacing of hunting parties, waterfowl identification and safety the first time of the year for some in a marsh, lake or river.*Afternoon closure (4 p.m.) of shooting hours was used in Minnesota from 1935 to 1941 and reinstated in 1973. The purpose is to provide additional protection to Minnesota?s duck breeding populations by reducing harvest, allowing locally produced birds to mix with migrants through undisturbed feeding and roosting periods each day and to protect vulnerable late molting adult hens (marsh hens) from jump shooting late in the day. Initially, the afternoon closure continued through the entire season. In 1977 the regulation ended on October 29 and in 1978 it was changed to end on the Friday closest to October 19. Modification came in 1997 when legislation required the 4 p.m. closure to end the eighth day of the season. Further change can be expected when this legislation sunsets in 2001. Research has shown that this regulation has been effective in reducing harvest rate on locally produced mallards and does allow local birds to maintain evening feeding patterns (Kirby et.al. 1976, 1983).

*by: Todd Eberhardt, Group Leader
DNR Wetland Wildlife Populations and Research Group
January 2000*


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Todd had some great ideas, but this was not one of them.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Studies say otherwise jhegg. They proved with the 4 pm close that the locally raised ducks stayed around longer Frankly it needed to be 2 pm IMO to be really effective. It used to be a 4 pm close until late Oct. But the legislators *****ed because they said the kids after school could not hunt, so as a compromise, they shortened it a few years back, now it is for the 1st 8 days of the season. Also, last year MN went to a 9am opener. Even so, I read reports of guys heading out Friday evening to secure the better spots. :roll:

As for the NR issue. Well ND could close its boarders to ALL NRs for Fishing, small game, big game and waterfowl. But then all those $100+ lics fees would be gone, so then the Rs of ND would need to have the R lic fees tripled so the G&F would stay solvent. Not to mention no more restuarant/motel/resort business, as they would all go belly up and add to the unemployment. One pays one way or another, IMO. ANd then MN would ban all ND from fishing Lic and many of the ND who own/rent cabin in N Mn would be screwed. I think some are short sighted on the real facts of what would happen. I'd rather se a win-win for all.  VS a loose-loose


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

h2ofwlr said:


> They proved with the 4 pm close that the locally raised ducks stayed around longer Frankly it needed to be 2 pm IMO to be really effective.


Novel idea, reduce pressure to keep ducks in state longer.HHmmmm?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Well ND could close its boarders to ALL NRs for Fishing, small game, big game and waterfowl. But then all those $100+ lics fees would be gone, so then the Rs of ND would need to have the R lic fees tripled so the G&F would stay solvent. Not to mention no more restuarant/motel/resort business, as they would all go belly up and add to the unemployment. One pays one way or another, IMO. ANd then MN would ban all ND from fishing Lic and many of the ND who own/rent cabin in N Mn would be screwed. I think some are short sighted on the real facts of what would happen. I'd rather se a win-win for all. VS a loose-loose


Who here has suggested NO NR???? I think you are taking things a bit to the extreme. We feel there is too much pressure on the resource. I don't recall anyone that is a regular here ever saying we don't want any NR hunters. Just need to spread them out and possibly put a ;imit on them so the birds are around longer for ALL to enjoy!! :roll:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

h2ofwlr,

I was referring to the 9:00 am (used to be 12:00) opener. Glad to see that you you agree that reduced hunting pressure can help keep ducks in the state longer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Moving to Hot Topics


----------

